# Abstand Motorschraube - Echolotgeber?



## Broiler (1. März 2008)

Hallo, ich habe mal folgende Frage: Ich will mir für ein Kanu eine Motorhalterung für E-Motor bauen und wollte auf der anderen Seite gleich einen Echolotgeberstangenhalter anbauen. Damit wäre der Abstand zwischen Motorschraube und Geber etwa 60-80 cm. Ich habe öfter von Problemen bei Verwirbelungen des Wassers durch die Schraube gelesen. Wäre das in meinem Fall möglicherweise auch ein Störfaktor für eine gute Darstellung, also sprich: sollte ich den Geber lieber doch weiter weg montieren?

Danke für Eure Hilfe - Broiler#h


----------



## Fishhook (1. März 2008)

*AW: Abstand Motorschraube - Echolotgeber?*

Da es Anbausätze für den Geber am E-Motor gibt, wird es sehr wahrscheinlich keine Störungen geben.

Siehe hier...http://www.allroundmarin.com/katalog/pdf2008/HB2008_12_ZB.pdf


----------



## gründler (1. März 2008)

*AW: Abstand Motorschraube - Echolotgeber?*

hi
Gibt keine Probleme mein geber sitzt 30cm neben dem Motor,ob nun E oder Benzin Motor bei mir gab es noch keine Probleme,besitze ein x135 und nen x510c.
lg


----------

